# Relocation package to China



## Jessie D (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am a Chinese Dutch living in the Netherlands. The company I work for would like to relocate me to China, so that I can build up the sales network and start up the Chinese branch. 

I married a Dutchman and have a young child together. I don't think he can find a job easily in China due to the language. We also own a house in the Netherlands and have a mortgage from the bank.

Now the company asks what I would like to get in moving to China.

Anyone who has similar experiences? What should be included in the relocation package? What will be the average salary in this kind of function in big cities in China?

I hope to get some ideas from you. Thanks in advance! 

Regards,
Jessie


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Jessy,
Your husband will only get a work permit if he is sponsored by a company. Language is something you can learn, however the Chinese government has implemented lots of restrictions for non-Chinese workers. So far the easiest answer.
As far as your income I think actually a local contract might be a financially attractive as an expat contract. Reasons to keep an expat contract are relocation to the Netherlands after your assignment in china or if you want your children to follow international school system. 
Salary wise the income is typically compensated for cost of living (NL vs Shanghai about +18% incl exchange rate differences) and inconvenience (high in China due to the severe air pollution).
C


----------



## jonjovic (Jul 1, 2013)

By the way you asking, looks like you really need to research more....and more ...

The truth is , "relocation package" is just 10-20% from the "expat package" . 

You specifically need to tell us, all the details of the salary and package to get the best answer from here...


----------

